

San Francisco plane crash: Silence from crew puzzles investigators - waster
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-san-francisco-plane-crash-20130708,0,415166.story

======
waster
This is exactly what is bothering me, as a former pilot. If the crew could see
that the airspeed was what it was, there should have been no way they weren't
either rectifying it or communicating about it.

------
Torkild
I smell an illicit orgy. But seriously, have they been tested for drugs?

